
Ask HN: What IDE should I use for plotting in Python? - charliej2
I&#x27;m starting to plot graphs using Python in the Spyder IDE. Spyder 3.2.0 removed the Python Console for good. I&#x27;ll be plotting for stats analysis, starting with small data sets. Eventually looking to find work in this area.<p>I can plot in the iPython console in Spyder but I can&#x27;t currently work on graphics etc, in a separate window, save all changes, come back to it later.<p>I&#x27;m going to invest a lot of time into this, so it&#x27;d be helpful to have advice starting out. ie I&#x27;d like to avoid getting substantially into the process and then realizing I need an entirely new tool set.<p>Any advice welcomed, thanks!
======
rankam
Jupyter Notebooks are the de facto standard for scientific computing in
Python.

[http://jupyter.org/](http://jupyter.org/)

~~~
itsmejeff
Jupyter Lab may be more like what you're after:
[http://jupyterlab.readthedocs.io/en/latest/user/interface.ht...](http://jupyterlab.readthedocs.io/en/latest/user/interface.html)

